# Spoo Herding Cattle



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

This morning, it was twenty degrees. We needed to move heifers and steers to a new pasture, and Louie was a lot of help! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, I am so mesmerized by the landscape & the lifestyle. Awesome pictures. So, does your poodle does this daily? Does he have other jobs? Do you have other poodles? So intriguing!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Louie is an _awesome _helper, and your homestead is magnificent! When he's free, is there any chance you could send Louie over to herd our neighbor's sheep off our property?


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Louie is an _awesome _helper, and your homestead is magnificent! When he's free, is there any chance you could send Louie over to herd our neighbor's sheep off our property?


Oh dear, do they ruin your gardens? Our neighbors goats would eat all our flowers and veggie sprouts on our farm.

@HerdingStPoodle, thank you for sharing the pictures these are JUST what I needed to prove to my dad that Gryphon is not a member of a silly breed. (He is also a farmer).


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pics. I wanted to ask you this morning when I was looking at your album if you had pics of Louie working and here it is.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Louie is an _awesome _helper, and your homestead is magnificent! When he's free, is there any chance you could send Louie over to herd our neighbor's sheep off our property?


This made me laugh so hard. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MaryLynn said:


> Oh dear, do they ruin your gardens? Our neighbors goats would eat all our flowers and veggie sprouts on our farm.).


_Yes_, they are total hogs!! But they do entertain Chagall a great deal. And our neighbors always get their fence fixed...sooner or later.hwell:


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Thank you Kukukachoo*

Hi Kukukachoo,

Louie is my first and only poodle. He is an only child. We don't herd cattle every day, but Louie is pretty much by my side doing chores and irrigation and feeding cattle with the big tractor and being a watch dog. He is truly a companion dog, and I am very thankful for that. He also is a "big hit" at the nursing home. HerdingStdPoodle 


kukukachoo said:


> Wow, I am so mesmerized by the landscape & the lifestyle. Awesome pictures. So, does your poodle does this daily? Does he have other jobs? Do you have other poodles? So intriguing!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Love pic#1 looks like he's telling that steer to get his @#% in gear and MOVE! and the steer is sayin "You talkin' to ME?" LOL


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i keep saying im going to get Bella out on the sheep one time to see what she does. But I'm lucky to get my actual herding dogs (aussies) out often enough so it just keeps not happenign


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

neVar said:


> i keep saying im going to get Bella out on the sheep one time to see what she does. But I'm lucky to get my actual herding dogs (aussies) out often enough so it just keeps not happenign


Oh *neVar*, _do it, do it, do it!_ Give Bella a try at sheep herding! I've seen photos of* cavon*'s Finnegan trying his hand at it. It would be fun to see a wooly poodle with the flock.:sheep::sheep::sheep:


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Thank you, neVar!*

Hi neVar!

Aussies are amazing dogs. I've watched them in herding, agility, therapy, etc.

My Spoo, Louie, is very intuitive and learns fast. The more he participates in herding, the better he gets. He thinks it is so-o-o much fun having a toy that moves! The other day we were herding cattle down the road and out of nowhere---a calf veers left and tries to head down the wrong dirt road---and Louie runs around the calf, cuts him off, and pushes the calf back to the herd. Louie saved us lots of time that day. It was like having an extra hand! 

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Put up a video some time if you can. I want to see it in motion! Thanks for the pics though, really cool.

Chagall's mom are you down in Mercer county or environs? I go to the Poodle Obedience Training Club of Greater New York (POTC) trial in April. It is in Allentown/near Bordentown. The first year I went I got lost on the way from the hotel in Bordentown and I could swear I almost drove into those sheep on one of the back roads down there.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> Chagall's mom are you down in Mercer county or environs? I go to the Poodle Obedience Training Club of Greater New York (POTC) trial in April. It is in Allentown/near Bordentown. The first year I went I got lost on the way from the hotel in Bordentown and I could swear I almost drove into those sheep on one of the back roads down there.


Country roads are fun, aren't they? My dh's office is in Mercer county, but we live in Hunterdon. It's not all that hard to run into sheep out here. I've "met" several hundred of the purported 80,000* there are in the State.:sheep::sheep::sheep::sheep::sheep::sheep:
_[*USDA, National Agricultural Statistics Service, February 2012]_


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

HerdingStdPoodle - amazing pictures! I am just green with envy right now. I grew up on a dairy farm, and miss the cows. We had jersey cows and they are so sweet. When Mom bought her little farm, I told her she needs one cow on it... She promptly said no, and that I was too young to remember all the hard work... and I was, but I just love to sit there and pet them HA! 

Chagall'sMom, those sheep are so pretty! Hmmm, perhaps can talk Mom into a few of those too  Remington would fit right in with them! This may sound silly, but can you pet them? I would be inmy front lawn with veggies taking pictures and petting them HA... But I am sure it does get old...


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Louie is an _awesome _helper, and your homestead is magnificent! When he's free, is there any chance you could send Louie over to herd our neighbor's sheep off our property?


Chagall's mom, that picture reminded me of the time I was headed to work a couple of years back, and here came a ram running down the road toward me! Just trotting along for all he was worth. He seemed to be foing with purpose and it was so funny! Unfortunately I have no picture of it as I didn't have a camera phone at the time.  But to this day I remember it vividly. Of course it might have to do with the fact that he was as tall as my car almost... And the SUV in front of me almost went off of the road!
Love the pics everyone and now I want Angel to herd sheep, she would fit right in.


----------

